# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Καρτα στα 2,4 για freespot

## teo2202

Καλησπερα παιδια ειχα απο παλια μια Mini PCI Wistron CM9 802.11 a/b/g , και την εβαλα με omni 12dbi στα 2,4 να παιξει για ενα freespot που λεω να φτιαξω και δεν ακουγομαι καλα να φανταστεις το modem μεσα στο σπιτι εχει πιο καλο σημα και την εχω και με 15 tx , φαντασου να το μηδενισω κιολας. Μηπως η συγκεκριμενη καρτα δεν παιζει καλα στα 2,4 ειναι ολοκαινουργια  ::

----------


## akakios

Την ομνι την εχεις στην ταρατσα και εσυ εισαι κατω?Για δωσε λεπτομερειες !!!!!!edit: Τι ομνι ειναι?Που ειναι?Καλωδια? απο που σκαναρεις?με τι σκαναρεις?

----------


## teo2202

Καλησπερα akakie ειμαι ο θοδωρησ που ημουν μαζι με το μηχαλη στη παρνηθα .Λοιπόν η κεραία είναι ταράτσα 10 μετρα σκαναρω με λάπτοπ απτά 60 μέτρα το καλώδιο είναι 1 μετρό και η κεραία είναι tp-link tl- ant2412d 2,4 ghz 12 dbi . Παρατήρησα πριν λίγο ότι όταν άρχιζα και σκαλιζα και έβαλα τι andenna mode : antenna b δούλεψε πολυ καλα και καμια σχέση με πριν θα κάνω και απο πιο μακριά scan και θα σου πω . Τι ακριβός κάνει το antenna mode και τι το a και τι το b ;

----------


## akakios

*Αν* εννοεις αυτο που καταλαβα τοτε αναφερεσαι σε ποια απο τις 2 υποδοχες εχεις συνδεσει την κεραια σου.απο προεπιλογή είναι ρυθμισμενο στο μικροτικ για το Α (main connector) οπως δειχνει και η εικονα.στο Β πρεπει να συνδεσεις το pigtail στην αλλη υποδοχη.

----------


## christopher

Στο antenna mode με απλά λόγια επιλέγεις σε ποια από τις δύο υποδοχές της κάρτας έχεις βάλει την κεραία. Αν το έχεις βάλει στη λάθος υποδοχή πιθανό να εκπέμπεται σήμα από την κεραία αλλά πολύ χαμηλά. Συνήθως είναι αριστερή υποδοχή->antenna a , δεξιά υποδοχή->antenna b εκτός κι αν γράφει διαφορετικά πάνω στην κάρτα. Μάλλον αυτό είναι το λάθος.

----------


## teo2202

Όπως είναι η photo το έχω καρφωσει στο αριστερό λογικά αν το αριστερο είναι το mode a θα έπρεπε να παίζει και όχι να το βάζω στο b. Μήπως αυτη η κάρτα τα έχει ανάποδα ; Αν ναι αν το αφισω στο b πιραζει; Πρέπει να τα αλλάξω ;

----------


## akakios

Αν το εχεις στο αριστερο (οχι main) τοτε πρεπει να το βαλεις στο Β.
Αν του αλλαξεις θεση και το βαλεις στο ΜΑΙΝ τοτε το βαζεις στο Α. 

Σε καθε περιπτωση καλο ειναι να μην λειτουργεις την καρτα χωρις κεραια πανω γιατι μπορει να χαλασεις την εξοδο.

----------


## teo2202

> Αν το εχεις στο αριστερο (οχι main) τοτε πρεπει να το βαλεις στο Β.
> Αν του αλλαξεις θεση και το βαλεις στο ΜΑΙΝ τοτε το βαζεις στο Α. 
> 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση καλο ειναι να μην λειτουργεις την καρτα χωρις κεραια πανω γιατι μπορει να χαλασεις την εξοδο.


οχι παντα εχω κεραια επανω απλα δεν ξερω που ειναι σωστα να το εχω καρφομενο αριστερα η δεξια (εννοειται και στο αναλογο mode), η δεν παιζει ρολο?

----------


## teo2202

> οχι παντα εχω κεραια επανω απλα δεν ξερω που ειναι σωστα να το εχω καρφομενο αριστερα η δεξια (εννοειται και στο αναλογο mode), η δεν παιζει ρολο?


και για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα θελω μια απαντηση και σε ενα ακομα ερωτημα . Στο mikrotik στο antenna gain τι βαζουμε την απολαβη που λεει η κεραια μας?

----------


## 7bpm

> οχι παντα εχω κεραια επανω απλα δεν ξερω που ειναι σωστα να το εχω καρφομενο αριστερα η δεξια (εννοειται και στο αναλογο mode), η δεν παιζει ρολο?


Teo, καλο ειναι παντα να εχεις στις CM9 το pigtail καρφωμενο στην δεξια υποδοχη (Main connector, της εικονας παραπανω) και στο MT (το Antenna Mode) να το εχεις σε A.

----------


## θανάσης

Γεια σου Θοδωρή Αν βάλεις antenna gain και Country, θα βλέπεις μόνο τα επιτρεπόμενα κανάλια της χώρας και θα μπορείς να αναπτύξεις την επιτρεπόμενη μεγίστη ισχύ για την χώρα. Δηλαδή π.χ.αν έχεις max επιτρεπόμενη 10db και η κεραία σου είναι 5db το μέγιστο που θα σου επιτραπεί βάλεις στην κάρτα θα είναι τα 5db (5db+5db=10db).

----------


## teo2202

Οκ αυτο θα κάνω thanks

----------


## tsatasos

Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει ακόμα στο Frequency mode να βάλεις regulatory domain.
Αλλά καλύτερα είναι να το έχεις manual tx power και να το βάζεις όσο θες μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια.

----------


## teo2202

Οκ σας ευχαριστω όλους παιδια

----------

